# How To Polish Slingshot Frames



## Danny0663

As part of an effort to participate in Hrawks recent tutorial competiton.
I decided to take a couple of photos of the process of polishing my aluminium frames to it's mirror finish.

Investing in a buffing/polishing wheel can be very beneficial to many hobbies/tasks.
I use it to buff and polishing many metals, plastic, glass and other materials.

You don't have to have expensive polishing machine that costs $100+.
All you would need minium is a drill or a grinder, which most households have, and depending on what you are polishing you will need to purchase a polishing/buffing wheel and a block of various compounds depending on what you are polishing.
My polishing set up only costed me $35 NZ (Excluding the drill press) may cost less if you purchase online.

Mirror polishing - You will need to sand/buff your slingshot frame up to 2000 GRIT+ this is crucial to achieve a mirror finish in metal/alloy frames.

*You will need:*
Polishing wheel (I used lose cotton for final mirror polishing)
Drill, grinder or polisher (I use a drill press)
Polishing compound ( "Final polish" or white/blue compound for aluminium)
Micro fibre cloth (To wipe the the frame after)
Gloves
Safety Glasses

*Additional equipment:*
Hearing protection
Safetyglasses









*(My frames, compound & micro fibre cloth)*









*(150mm Lose cotton wheel attached to the drill press chuck)*









*(Select reccomended speed for your polishing wheel, normally it's around 800-1400RPM)*









*(Notice the wheel is spinning clockwise and i am standing away from that direction incase the frame slips out of my hand)*









*(To preserve the slingshot frame lines/curves, i am polishing with less pressure. DO NOT apply to much pressure, let the wheel/compound do it's job as intended.)*









*( You are now complete! wipe the frame with the micro fibre cloth and some warm water. Be generous with the wiping







)*









*( You'll greatly notice the slingshot frame is much more visualy apealing than before! )*









*(Ergo)*









*(Scallops)*

Wood Polishing?
If you want to polish wood to bring the grains out, use the polishing/buffing wheel with your favourite finish.
Generous amount of Bees wax and polishing/buffing wheels will do wonders









Now go out and polish your Milbro's, vintage, homemade, G10, micarta and acrylic frames.


----------



## JLS:Survival

Sweet tutorial, now I have to go and buy more tools, YEAH!!!!


----------



## Hrawk

Good one Danny, that really made a difference.


----------



## SlingGal

Thanks for the tutorial! Those aluminum frame are beautiful, by the way!

-Restita


----------



## Jaxter

awesome makes me want to get a job to be able to buy everything I need.


----------



## Jim Williams

Great Tutorial Danny!


----------



## treefork

Good job!


----------



## e~shot

Great tutorial!


----------



## Btoon84

great tutorial danny! thank you for posting. between you and Nathan, you've just made me a believer of the polishing wheel... off to spend more $$$ : ) can't wait


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

very good tut mate


----------



## newconvert

watching this again i noticed how good your safety habits are, good for you!


----------



## Dayhiker

. . . But . . . Wouldn't it be easier to just send them to Poland?


----------



## reecemurg

do you lacquer them to stop them going blackover time or just polish them again 
and lovely slingshots 
thanks 
Reece


----------



## Danny0663

Nope no lacquer needed.
I think it depends on the alloy, but the ones i have are fine aslong you give them a wipe after use.


----------



## strikewzen

Dayhiker said:


> . . . But . . . Wouldn't it be easier to just send them to Poland?


LOL


----------



## trobbie66

nice slings! the finer you polish the less chance of oxidisation.


----------



## bigron

great tute danny


----------



## mr. green

Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## flertaboy

fan bloody tastic.... :bowdown:......awesome.


----------



## flertaboy

fan bloody tastic...... beautiful... :bowdown:


----------



## tradspirit

Great tutorial..thanks!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

Doing that by hand would take me 30-40 hours to get the same result.


----------

